# New Virtual Cube Simulator



## colegemuth (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello!

I am planning on creating a new community built and designed Virtual Cube Simulator. It will include all WCA events in the simulator, and of course a ton of extra puzzles because that is basically the whole point of Cube/Puzzle Simulators. I will be using keyboard shortcuts similar to the ones in Ryan Heise's hi-games, cstimer, and Michael Gottliebs's (qqwref) qcube for the WCA events, but I will also include mouse controls.

This is going to be a project for the community, so I would like some input on what you all want to see in the simulator. Examples code be: built in solver, use WCA scrambles, input your own scrambles, puzzles you will not be able to make in real life, display layouts, etc. Also as this is for the community I will be putting the code up on Github, so if there are specific programming languages you would like to see (or some you would hate to see), please feel free to make suggestions.

Lastly, if there are others who would like to work with me on this project, we can definitely work something out. A community built simulator would be great for our forum.


------------------------------Update March 10, 2018------------------------------
Okay, the post has been up on the forum for a little over a week and poll shows that most people are wanting a web application.

Again, if anyone would like to work on creating this with me, that would be fun! But, hopefully people will help me with testing once I have a working simulator.

Updates will come in another thread in the future.


----------



## MiaSponseller (Mar 1, 2018)

Web applicatiom


----------



## colegemuth (Mar 1, 2018)

CubeStack_Official said:


> Web application


This is the option I am leaning towards, because more people are going to want try out a quick URL link, rather than download a zip, unzip it, then run the executable.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 2, 2018)

I'd say do somthing like csTimer, where there's a key map so you can solve it very quickly if you're used to using, say the E key for an L' more and J for a U move, F for U', etc. so that 'typing' out the moves feels similar to actually doing the moves on the cube because of where the keys are relative to each other and you use the same finger to type the J key as you do to do a U move.


----------



## colegemuth (Mar 2, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I'd say do somthing like csTimer, where there's a key map so you can solve it very quickly if you're used to using, say the E key for an L' more and J for a U move, F for U', etc. so that 'typing' out the moves feels similar to actually doing the moves on the cube because of where the keys are relative to each other and you use the same finger to type the J key as you do to do a U move.


I agree. My plan is to use a combination of the key maps found in csTimer.net, but also hi-games, and qqwref's qcube. Each of these programs take advantage of muscle memory with speed solving regular Rubik's Cubes. But I particularly liked how qqwref dealt with hand shifting fo rlarge cubes in qcube.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 2, 2018)

Here's my list. 

https://github.com/cubing/twisty.js/issues/38
https://github.com/cubing/twisty.js/issues/59


----------



## colegemuth (Mar 3, 2018)

Lucas Garron said:


> Here's my list.
> 
> https://github.com/cubing/twisty.js/issues/38
> https://github.com/cubing/twisty.js/issues/59



This is going to be extremely helpful while I am currently thinking of how I am going to organize this. I especially like the idea for adding a database feature to hold scripts, and XML documents. As a result I think it will be possible to import an XML for any puzzle that people can dream up, and then put into a "readable" format.


----------



## McubeS (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm excited that there's innovation for this!

I was hoping there would be the ability to mask as many pieces as you like. On any puzzle.

I know there are particular stages to mask, but there are some pieces that I don't want to include so being able to mask specific parts would be awesome.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 4, 2018)

Web Application.


----------



## colegemuth (Mar 5, 2018)

McubeS said:


> I'm excited that there's innovation for this!
> 
> I was hoping there would be the ability to mask as many pieces as you like. On any puzzle.
> 
> I know there are particular stages to mask, but there are some pieces that I don't want to include so being able to mask specific parts would be awesome.


Could you give an example of what this would entail? Mask specific pieces in a particular method?


----------



## McubeS (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, I was talking more along the lines of what you can do on Cube Explorer.

You can blank out particular stickers for a given piece to make it irrelevant.

Like in Dave Sheppard's video:





At around 2:50, he's using the "clean" function. That's what I'm looking for.


----------

